# Lovely Lips



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I have my own Nautic-Ski and I was in the middle of servicing another for someone... when another collector sent me four (  ) to do. That makes six of these sought-after watches in one place and therefore worth a few photos I think







. All have the compressor case plus the LIP R184 electronic balance wheel movement.





































[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That's it....no more!


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

:hi: Paul,

Love the watches.

The outer ring must rotate, but how? What's the reason for the reversed numbers on the outer ring?

Cheers


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dam what fine examples they all are, please Paul let me have one


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sweet examples!

(Voice in head - bad Dave - you already have too many watches)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Worzel said:


> :hi: Paul,
> 
> Love the watches.
> 
> ...


Worzel,

I'm no diver but isn't this the countdown to how much air you have left? :huh:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

and another question......

whats the difference with the "super" nautic ski? apart from different seconds hand? cheers.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> and another question......
> 
> whats the difference with the "super" nautic ski? apart from different seconds hand? cheers.


Dunno Chris, sorry. The case and movements are all the same, so it must be a marketing thing.

The really sharp eyed amongst you might notice that there is strange wheel visible in the date window of one of the watches. This wheel is attached to the underside of the dial (you can see the rivet on the front of the dial) --- no-one knows what the purpose of this wheel is / was --- it doesn't drive anything and nothing drives it.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

I rarely see one of these, even here in France, but *SIX* all together, I think i've just ruined my keyboard by drooling over it :yes:

One day, when my EuroMillions comes up ........................................


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Amazing.... Im familier with the round ones in the first photo but didn't know LIP used the Deep Sea cushion case as well....

No bezel will tell you how much air you have left, they just time your dives so you can calculate deco stops if applicable, more useful with multiple dives in the same day, after each dive you have less bottom time available to you without going into decompression due to a cumulative build up of Nitrogen in the blood so a accurate duration at depth notation is needed... A count up bezel tells you how long your dive was, a countdown one will let you time a planned duration you set for a dive.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> No bezel will tell you how much air you have left, they just time your dives so you can calculate deco stops if applicable, more useful with multiple dives in the same day, after each dive you have less bottom time available to you without going into decompression due to a cumulative build up of Nitrogen in the blood so a accurate duration at depth notation is needed... A count up bezel tells you how long your dive was, a countdown one will let you time a planned duration you set for a dive.


 :notworthy:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Love this Lips - not seen these before, since I tend only to search for vintage Citizens 

Paul, do you know what depth these are rated for?

Stephen


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

They look fantastic.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Morris Minor said:


> Paul, do you know what depth these are rated for?


Hi Stephen,

The super compressor case was used on many watches and was rated at 600 ft according to this site...and lots of good info on them here

---> http://scubawatch.org/EPSA_SC_FAQ.html

But the two crowns are not screw down.....so I'd be a bit wary


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Morris Minor said:
> 
> 
> > Paul, do you know what depth these are rated for?
> ...


Thanks Paul - and sorry for my slow response! I presume screw down threads are not needed on this design. Citizen made one compressor diver in the late 1960s, rated at 100meters - here's my example:










Stephen


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*Lovely Lips... *

Why, thank you!

Great Paul - thanx a lot - another I need to look out for now!


----------

